#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Кагью >  > > >  >  >  Материнские тантры

## Дмитрий Рыбаков

А почему некоторые тантры называются материнскими ? Что именно материнского в них ?


--
Пишите в форум, почитаю. Если хотите пообщаться - пишите в личку или на е-маил.

----------


## Топпер

> А почему некоторые тантры называются материнскими ? Что именно материнского в них ?
> .


Потому, что работают, в первую очередь, с аспектом мудрости.

----------

Joy (15.08.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (13.08.2010)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А почему некоторые тантры называются материнскими ? Что именно материнского в них ?
> Пишите в форум, почитаю. Если хотите пообщаться - пишите в личку или на е-маил.


В дополнение сказанному Топпером.
Иногда говорят, что отцовские тантры связаны со стадией зарождения, в то время как материнские в сарма связаны со стадией зарождения. Но в целом это действительно относится к аспекту мудрости.

----------

Joy (15.08.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (13.08.2010)

----------


## Же Ка

> ... Что именно материнского в них ?


В этой сутре Вы найдёте 108 имён того, "что именно материнского в них" (в Запредельной Мудрости) Она так и называется - "108 имен Святой Запредельной Мудрости" =) 
+
для практики есть садхана "Сутры Сердца запредельного знания Праджня Парамиты" (pdf), которая поможет с тем [Как надлежит учиться тем благородным сыновьям и дочерям, которые хотят выполнять практику Глубокой Запредельной Мудрости Праджняпарамиты?;]  :Kiss:

----------

Joy (15.08.2010), Rushny (21.08.2010), Джошуа (12.02.2013), Доржик (15.08.2010), Чиффа (13.08.2010)

----------


## Eshe Drug

Ой опасное общение началось!

----------


## Же Ка

> Ой опасное общение началось!


А жизнь вообще опасная "штука"... смертельно опасная!  :Cool:  а вокруг океан страданий... и что теперь будем делать -  :Cry:  ?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> А жизнь вообще опасная "штука"... смертельно опасная!


Ага. Болезнь с летальным исходом

----------

Доржик (15.08.2010)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

Обычно где мама, там и папа и ребенок. А где остальные (папа, ребенок) ?
Похоже, что "материнский" означает женский. Особенности перевода...

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Обычно где мама, там и папа и ребенок. А где остальные (папа, ребенок) ?
> Похоже, что "материнский" означает женский. Особенности перевода...


Тиб. ma rgyud
Отцовская тантра - pha rgyud

А если учесть что Праджня-парамиту иногда называют в текстах Матерью, то вполне нормальная трактовка перевода.

----------

Дмитрий Рыбаков (19.08.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Материнские значит основной упор делается на аспект женщины - мудрость, тогда как мужчина это метод. Эта практика объясняется Учителями. Это слишком глубоко.

----------

Konchok Dorje (18.08.2010)

----------


## Дмитрий Рыбаков

> Материнские значит основной упор делается на аспект женщины - мудрость, тогда как мужчина это метод. Эта практика объясняется Учителями. Это слишком глубоко.


Насколько я понял, в отцовских делается упор на детальное построение объекта медитации, в то время как в материнских упор на слияние, пребывание в единстве и растворении. Просто, я нашел хорошее научное объяснение почему материнские тантры хорошо работают именно с привязанностью. Что бы не разжеть очередной флейм, инфу можно получить по личке.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Насколько я понял, в отцовских делается упор на детальное построение объекта медитации, в то время как в материнских упор на слияние, пребывание в единстве и растворении. Просто, я нашел хорошее научное объяснение почему материнские тантры хорошо работают именно с привязанностью. Что бы не разжеть очередной флейм, инфу можно получить по личке.


В одном из текстов кангьюра дается приблизительный список тантр, которые работают с гневом, привязанностью и пр. Но всё там расписывается в соответствии с представлениями, существующими в школах сарма. Однако также надо учитывать, что у каждой тантры есть свои особенности. Вон даже Хеваджра не во всех шкоах используется как недвойственная, в отличие от Сакья.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Есть такая дивная книга, Ум Будды называется



Там все преподробнейше разложено

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (20.08.2010)

----------


## Eshe Drug

> А жизнь вообще опасная "штука"... смертельно опасная!  а вокруг океан страданий... и что теперь будем делать -  ?


А как же осторожность или типа: " А наплевать, слова учителей мусор!?" :Cry:  :Cry:  :Mad:

----------


## Же Ка

> А как же осторожность или типа: " А наплевать, слова учителей мусор!?"


Вы это о чём и чьи именно слова цитируете, не свои ли? проверьте  :Wink:  
заодно, не напомните ли мне - как зовут моего Учителя (можно в личку), сдаётся мне кто-то здесь (между мной и моим Учителем) третий лишний затесался, хочу выяснить - как это ему удалось  :Big Grin:

----------


## Asanga

В рамках этой схемы ануттарайога-тантры:

•отцовская тантра делает упор на практике иллюзорного тела;
•материнскаятантра – на практике ясного света;
•недвойственная тантра – на объединённой паре (zung-'jug) иллюзорного тела и ясного света.
подробнее:
http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...82%D1%80%D0%B0

http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...82%D1%80%D0%B0

http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...82%D1%80%D0%B0

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (25.08.2010), Же Ка (24.08.2010)

----------

